# FritzBox 7360SL NAS - Bilder in Ordner sortieren - Telnet/SSH



## exestend (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin  hier richtig.

Ich habe die o.G. Fritzbox. Die ist nicht offen bzw. habe kein Telnet bzw. ssh Server installiert.

An der Fritzbox hängt eine Festplatte über die im Haushalt ne menge läuft. Die eigene kleine HeimnetzCloud sozusagen. Per SMB greife ich per handy, Laptop, Raspberry tablet etc. drauf zu. auf die Fotos, Musik, Filme Dokumente etc.

Soviel zur Konfig 

Nun habe ich per "SyncMe" auf den Android Geräten  es so eingerichtet, das immer Nachts 3 Uhr, wenn im WLAN und am Laden er die Bilder in den Ordner läd.

Also hier rein:
smb://fritz.box/FRITZ.NAS/TOSHIBA-ExternalUSB3-0-01/Fotos/

Das Problem:
Es ist nun so, dass alles Fotos in dem Ordner sind. Ich hätte sie aber gern wenigstens nach Jahr sortiert, in Ordnern.

Also 2010, 2014,2015 etc.

Da ich aber nicht jedesmal die Festplatte abnehmen möchte um das am Rechner zu machen, suche ich eine andere Möglichkeit. Am besten per Skript.

Sodass z.B. jeden Tag 4 Uhr die Bilder sortiert werden.

Wäre sowas möglich? Wenn ja: Wie? Was muss ich dafür machen?

Was wäre dafür der beste Weg?

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
du könntest sowas per Cronjob durch den Raspberry erledigen.
Mittels GREP solltest du deine Daten nach Datum finden und dann umkopieren.


```
sudo cp 'ls -lhR --full-time | grep "2011-08-17 14:50:00"  *' tmp/
```

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der Befehl so funktioniert. hab mir das grad zusammengereimt aus meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen.
Man kann bestimmt den Ordner auch noch automatisch auf das Datum bezogen wählen.
Aber mal so als Idee wie man das bestimmt lösen kann. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand mit mehr Terminalerfahrung .

Grüße


----------

